# Iris colors



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I would love to buy some different colors. I have white blue and purple.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have many different colors. Do you have other plants we could trade for? Otherwise, would 2.00 a start plus postage, be to much?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

What colors do you have? I like the purple ones best. That price sounds fine to me.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have over 60 different colors. I kinda like irises. LOL
If there is interest, I can post pics after the first weekend of May.
I am preparing for a yard sale the first weekend of May right now.
I would go in the order of posts, first come, first serve.
Again, I am open to trades as well.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

flowergurl said:


> I have over 60 different colors. I kinda like irises. LOL
> If there is interest, I can post pics after the first weekend of May.
> I am preparing for a yard sale the first weekend of May right now.
> I would go in the order of posts, first come, first serve.
> Again, I am open to trades as well.


I like irises too! I am interested so when you can post pics please do. Thanks!


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm looking for white, maybe 10 starts? In Oregon, zip 97355.
I can pay with Paypal or send you cash.
Thanks! This was something on my to-do list!
Kit


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I am looking for peach or yellow or rust or light blue or light purple bearded iris. I have nothing to trade. Will buy a chunk of bulb big enough to survive. Have no green thumb.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Sixty colors? Wow.


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

I would be interested. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

add me to the color list also Please


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Okie dokie, I will post pics the first week of May. Keep an eye on the barter board. I will make a new post with pics of the ones I have available. 
You will only pay actual cost of postage, nothing extra. I always try to send nice big starts. If all I have is a small start, I will let you know before hand, so you can decide if you still want it. They will be sent bare root with newspaper as packing material.

If you have other questions, just ask.

There are just a few rules for success with irises.
The bulbs are called rhizomes.
1. They do NOT like to be in soil that stays wet or have water standing on it.
This will quickly rot the rhizome.
2. The more sun the better. They do not shade and often will not bloom well in it.
3. When you plant the rhizomes put the roots coming out of the bottom down in the soil, but try to leave most the top of the rhizome exposed.
The exception is very sandy soil, otherwise the weight of the top of the plant will make it tip over. You will have to cover the whole rhizome in mostly sandy soil.
4. Keep your bed clean. A clean bed is a healthy bed. The biggest pest of iris is the iris borer. Knock on wood, i've never had them.

http://www.missouribotanicalgarden....problems/insects/caterpillars/iris-borer.aspx

5. If you buy irises from someplace/someone other than a professional 
nursery, keep them isolated away in a separate bed from your other irises until you see they are healthy and pest free.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I am excited about this.. Don't know why I love them so. Probably because they are easy.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I've always planted my irises in the fall. This will be interesting.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'd love some pinks! I'll watch for you post.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have transplanted iris from early spring up until about a month before the first frost. As long as they get time to settle in before winter comes, they will do fine.
They may not bloom until the second year after transplanting tho.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

If anyone is interested I have some drawf bearded iris. They are about 8"-12" tall. I have purple & yellow. I can post pictures sometime this weekend.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd like to see pics Wendy.


----------



## Grace Acres (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello.,

Iris are my husbands favorite. Please add me to your list.

Thank you.

Connie


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Here are the dwarf irises I have. They bloom early & are very hardy. They spread well too.


View attachment 27928


View attachment 27929


View attachment 27930


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have both of those too. I think the yellow one is very cute.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I will be waiting for pictures. 

Wendy: I will pay postage. Please PM me.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

The iris are blooming. We've had really strong winds the last few days. 
I am taking pics and marking them as they open, but the wind has done a number on the blooms.  So of the pics the blooms look rather wind beaten. You can tell what color they are tho.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

No worries they will come back great next year. I would like some pinks also please. Thanks!


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I like dwarf bearded too. I have no problems paying fair price and postage too. I don't have yellows


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Flowergurl, I would like to be added to your list. Are these bearded iris'? Would love to see the colors but know I would like pink and also some of those bicolor purple and white that I see so much. I have purple, yellow, and bronze, but the yellows are the old fashioned, pale ones. Iris is one of my favorite flowers. Thanks,


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

The bicolor bearded iris rock! I especially love the purple ones.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Once I get my yard sale over with, I will make a new post. In the new post, I will post pics of each type I have for sale or trade. 
Post to that thread of which color you want. I will go down the posts in THAT thread and fill in the order people posted.
Some I will only have 1 or 2 starts of, more for others. 
So going down the list seems the fairest way to do it for me.
Yes they are bearded irises.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds good.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

New ones open each day. I did over $360.00 at my yard sale today. That's a personal best for 1 day. I was very happy to do so well, but very tired this evening! I snapped a few more pics tonight I am up to 20 kinds so far.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay yard sale is over and stuff is packed up and put away. We had a 3 day total of $1,034.00 Woo-hoo!! 
I am going to try my best to get pics posted in the morning.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I am looking for blue, blue/white, white and light purple. Anyone.............?


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

flowergurl, did I miss the pictures??


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

They are under the thread Iris for sale here in the barter board.


----------

